# Fathom 113



## rubbersoul (Nov 12, 2007)

Thinking about an additional sub. I have the Fathom 113 sounds great. Really pleased with it's performance. 
Unfortunately right now I don't have the funds for another Fathom. 

Is it a mistake to mix different type subs?

I was thinking about a cyclinder sub from SVS. 

My room size is twenty-five feet by thirteen feet with seven and a half foot ceilings.

What can I say I love bass.


Thanks in advance for any thoughts. :bigsmile:

Frank


----------



## Warpdrv (Mar 3, 2007)

Sometimes it can be done, but alot of times mixing starts to muddy things, especially if your mixing 2 different alignments, ported and sealed. I think you will lose the clarity of what the F113 brings to the plate. 

So far I have had good luck running 3 - 18" Maelstrom-X's plus a 15" TC-2000 in the same room. 

I am extremely happy with the results.... But they are all sealed.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

I have a pair of IXL-18's and a pair of Atlas 15's in the same room with no issues.


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

I don't think a different sub would be a problem. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## pietsch288 (Sep 10, 2006)

I would think as long as you purchase a good quality low tuned sub like the pc-ultra or the pc-16-46 you should be more than happy.


----------



## epereira (May 12, 2008)

I have an SVS PC-13 Ultra and two M&K MX-150THX subs and they play well together without any issues. The bass is strong, clean and punchy when needed without being over-bearing.


----------



## warpdrive (May 6, 2007)

Why not just a second 113?

I think it should be pretty satisfying with 2 in that size of room

Otherwise, I think it would work fine mixing two subs, it's really all about how you place them anyway.


----------



## Warpdrv (Mar 3, 2007)

I guess I forgot to add to this that you should probably stick with the same alignment, ie sealed like the f113 if your going to add another sub....

How about adding a DIY sub like a good 15" or even something like a 18" Maelstrom-X, it would be a great project for you, and can be reasonably done from a price perspective. It is enlightening how much you can learn and save.... I love my F112, and will keep it forever, but you could sell that F113 and build 2 subs and almost walk away for even money...


----------



## davidl86 (May 3, 2008)

I run my DIY eighteen sound 21lw1400 sub with a pb-13 ultra and it sounds great. btw a PB-13 ultra can run sealed.


----------



## robbroy (Oct 19, 2006)

The 113 is a very nice sub. If I was to try to mate a SVS with it, I would get the Ultra and run it in sealed mode.

-Robb


----------



## bone215 (Dec 15, 2006)

there are plenty of good sealed subs available if you want to add another sealed sub.
I have run sealed and ported together with no problems.
the more the merrier


----------



## snowmanick (Oct 16, 2007)

I'm taking a stab that the OP has made a decision over the last 4 months, but if not or others are in the same position SVS is oming out with higher end sealed subs. The SB13Plus and SB16-Ultra, dates are fuzzy but I once heard as soon as October for the SB13-Plus. They look interesting and with SVS's reputation should provide a pretty bombastic experience for less money that your Fathom. Otherwise, like others have said, a sealed PB13-Ultra should still match up pretty well with you F113.


----------



## GregBe (Apr 20, 2006)

It seems that mixing subs gets a lot of frowning upon in theory, but from people that actually do it, they have now problems (assuming similar quality). Has anyone tried mixing subs and actually did not like it?


----------

